# Lizenz beilegen



## slawaweis (17. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich frage mich gerade, wie ich bei einem Open Source Projekt die Lizenz richtig beilege. Als Release habe ich:


 Binary/Distribution
 Dokumentation
 Quelltext

alles jeweils als eine Zip-Datei. Der Quelltext steht unter der GPL und die Dokumentation unter einer CC-Lizenz. Fragen:


 muss/soll ich die GPL und die CC-Lizenzen überall einfügen? Muss der Distribution (reines Binary) überhaupt eine Lizenz beigelegt werden, den streng genommen ist es eigentlich Freeware, da kein Code enthalten ist.
 muss/soll ich die Lizenz als vollständigen Text beilegen, oder reicht auch ein Link auf die entsprechende Webseite?
 wenn ich das Programm in mehreren Sprachen veröffentliche (Deutsch, Englisch), muss ich auch die Lizenz in allen Sprachen beilegen oder kann man davon ausgehen, dass die englische Version auch für deutsche Nutzer gilt?
 wo wird die Lizenz an besten beigelegt? In dem Root-Ordner oder in einem separatem Verzeichnis?
 hat es überhaupt Sinn den Benutzer beim ersten Verwenden zu Zustimmung zu der GPL zu zwingen, wenn dieser sowieso nur die Binary verwendet?
 in den Apache-Libs (JARs) ist die entsprechende Lizenz zu finden. Doch frage ich mich, welchen Sinn hat es eine Quelltext-Lizenz dem Binary beizulegen? In der Lizenz steht auch nichts über Reverse Engineering.

falls jemand sich damit auskennt oder entsprechende Artikel/Bücher kennt, wäre ich sehr dankbar für eine Antwort.

Slawa


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jul 2010)

Du solltest alle verwendeten Lizenzen dazupacken (den vollen Lizenztext). Übersetzte Versionen brauchst  du nicht, die Originalversion zählt (meistens Englisch).


> hat es überhaupt Sinn den Benutzer beim ersten Verwenden zu Zustimmung zu der GPL zu zwingen, wenn dieser sowieso nur die Binary verwendet?


Nein, dazu gibt es keinen Grund.
Wichtig ist vor allem das du den Quelltext zur Verfügung stellst wenn deine Applikation unter GPL steht.
Du musst auch den Quelltext aller (L)GPL Bibliotheken die du verwendest zur Verfügung stellen.
Zum Quelltext:
Wenn du dein Programm per Download vertreibst dann musst du auch die Quellen zum Download anbieten. Wenn du externe (L)GPL Bibliotheken verwendest musst du deren Quelltext ebenfalls zum Download anbieten (selbst hosten, nicht nur verlinken).
Wenn du physikalische Datenträger vertreibst muss der (L)GPL Code deines Programms und der (L)GPL Bibliotheken auf dem Datenträger vorhanden sein, oder eine Written Offer beiliegen diesen bei dir zu beziehen.


----------



## slawaweis (18. Jul 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Du solltest alle verwendeten Lizenzen dazupacken (den vollen Lizenztext). Übersetzte Versionen brauchst  du nicht, die Originalversion zählt (meistens Englisch).


meinst Du von allen verwendeten Bibliotheken? Das sind aber original Binaries.



Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Wichtig ist vor allem das du den Quelltext zur Verfügung stellst wenn deine Applikation unter GPL steht.
> Du musst auch den Quelltext aller (L)GPL Bibliotheken die du verwendest zur Verfügung stellen.
> Zum Quelltext:
> Wenn du dein Programm per Download vertreibst dann musst du auch die Quellen zum Download anbieten. Wenn du externe (L)GPL Bibliotheken verwendest musst du deren Quelltext ebenfalls zum Download anbieten (selbst hosten, nicht nur verlinken).
> Wenn du physikalische Datenträger vertreibst muss der (L)GPL Code deines Programms und der (L)GPL Bibliotheken auf dem Datenträger vorhanden sein, oder eine Written Offer beiliegen diesen bei dir zu beziehen.


soweit ich das verstanden habe, solange ich die original Binaries verwende, muss ich den Quelltext entweder mitliefern, noch selber hosten. Ich kann einfach auf die Projektseite der Bibliothek oder Moduls verweisen. Was ist ein "Written Offer" im Zusammenhang mit Quelltext?

Slawa


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jul 2010)

> meinst Du von allen verwendeten Bibliotheken? Das sind aber original Binaries.


Ja, von jeder Bibliothek sollte eine Kopie der Lizenz beiliegen.


> soweit ich das verstanden habe, solange ich die original Binaries verwende, muss ich den Quelltext entweder mitliefern, noch selber hosten. Ich kann einfach auf die Projektseite der Bibliothek oder Moduls verweisen.


Für (L)GPL trifft das nicht zu. Du musst ihn selbst hosten und auf Datenträgern beilegen.
Hier solltest du einiges finden:


> Was ist ein "Written Offer" im Zusammenhang mit Quelltext?


Frequently Asked Questions about the GNU Licenses - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)


----------

